# Feet Dry & On Fire, But Wading Good Too!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]
*
*ONLINE STORE* - Castaway Lodge is proud to announce the location of our online retail store featuring some new designs and some old favorites available for purchase 12/24/365.

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible. Check out our* Photo Gallery.*

Boat fishing took a turn for the unreal this past week. Last report had wade fishing "outperforming" but with winds and water quality stabilizing, the boat fishing scene just lit up. Solid Trout limits have been hitting the boards working shell reefs mid-bay, west shore, and beyond. Redfish have been a royal pain but we broke through that barrier utilizing the airboat for ease of access to the far back reaches of our environs. Follow us on *Instagram*.

*Big Water Beat Down - Surf Heading For Primetime*

Bull Reds & big schools of Jacks with the occassional King Fish and Sharks are being encountered on our big water trips with big ripping tides coming in early. That has made for some sore arms and backs of late but lots of great memories and big smiles. We should be hitting a period of stability as winds begin to back down heading toward July. That's going to make for some explosive runs on the outside beach and near shore for the Big Big's. Over 8,000 folks follow us on *Facebook*.

We've got lots and lots of great fishin ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Feet Dry, Backing Up To Redfish*

Big winds and gutted water have us retreating toward Redfish and with some special guests in the house, we pulled out the airboat and that was a big winner on low water levels. Capt. Chris Cady reported in at 10:30 that they had smashed them and were on their way in. Winds have been scorching down here! Photos @ 11...LOL


----------

